# Flight to Hana



## myip (Jan 4, 2009)

Is there scheduled flight leave from HNL to Hana?  I can't figure out whether there is an airport in Hana?


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 4, 2009)

There is an airport in Hana, but I don't think it has scheduled airline flights into it. It is only for smaller planes and doesn't have a terminal.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2009)

There is an airport, but just for little prop planes. 

OK - I checked a couple of sites and the Hana Airport only has unscheduled air taxi service, which means to fly there you will have to pay for a charter and it will probably be very expensive.

http://www6.hawaii.gov/dot/airports/maui/hnm/

However, I can't imagine flying to Hana, because the whole point to the trip is the gorgeous sightseeing on the road to Hana, not Hana itself.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's an aerial picture of the airport from Google Maps. As you can see, there is only a small building and a small parking lot there. There might be some small planes flying in, like Island Air, that also flies into Kapalua. I doubt there is scheduled service, though.


----------



## Lawlar (Jan 4, 2009)

*Hana*

I have stayed in Hana a number of times (including a month when I rented a home - and we stayed there for our wedding and 10th Anniversary).  Lovely place.

Anyway, there was (and I suspect there still is) a plane that takes passengers there each day.  That flight is how the town gets its newspapers.  Also, the heliocopter services can be chartered to take you to Hana (we were married on top of the mountain - Mauna Kea - and flown into the Hana area, by heliocopter, a minister came on the flight with us to perform the ceremony.) 

I met some people at the Hana Hotel who had flown in on the plane.  The problem they had was that they had no car to drive around in so they were stuck at the hotel.  [Not a bad place to be stuck at.]


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 4, 2009)

Denise, you are so right again.  Hana is not a special place but getting to Hana is.  We never stayed overnight at the Hana Hotel but we had Easter brunch there and it was pathetic.  

I got sick afterwards and the service was awful that day.  They brought the good stuff out when everyone had finished eating ten minutes or so before they closed so the employees could take it all home.  They sure helped themselves while we ate tainted food that had been standing there too long.  

It may be OK the rest of the year but not that day and when I complained about being sick on my way home, she told me I was car sick most likely.  I have never been car sick in my life.  What an attitude as she wouldn't even offer an apology.  I hadn't even asked for my money back.  I just wanted them to know that something was wrong with their food.   

Needless to say, we will never go back there to eat or stay.  This was our dream one time but no more.


----------



## myip (Jan 4, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> There is an airport, but just for little prop planes.
> 
> OK - I checked a couple of sites and the Hana Airport only has unscheduled air taxi service, which means to fly there you will have to pay for a charter and it will probably be very expensive.
> 
> ...



I am thinking of driving to Hana and stay for 2 days and then fly to HNL.  Don't feel like driving back to OGG for the flight to HNL.


----------



## Lawlar (Jan 4, 2009)

*Hawaii Magazine*

The December 2008 issue of Hawaii Magazine has an article, with pictures, on Hana.

There is a lot to discover there.  Talk to the locals and they can tell you about places to explore.

Emmy:  I'm sorry you had such a bad experience at the Hana Hotel.  It has changed over the years (it used to be a Sheraton Hotel - which was great because they offered special deals from time to time).  The Hana staff has always been slow (a tropical island thing).  But the food was always good (but pricey).  Sadly, the area is being developed (there is a new hotel adjacent to the Harbor) and the area's charm will probably be lost over time.

I've driven the Road to Hana many times (like 30 to 50).  My suggestion is to drive a small car (its easier to manuveur over the one-way bridges and the narrow road) and take lots of food and drinks.  Stop often and explore.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2009)

myip said:


> I am thinking of driving to Hana and stay for 2 days and then fly to HNL.  Don't feel like driving back to OGG for the flight to HNL.



That makes sense, but it looks like you will have to charter a plane.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> That makes sense, but it looks like you will have to charter a plane.



I'm also wondering about the car?  I'm assuming you'd rent in Kahaului, then return the car in Hana?  That could be very expensive I would think.


----------



## myip (Jan 5, 2009)

Yuk... I just checked at some of the hotel in Hana.  I didn't know it is quite expensive -- $250 per night... I think we may skip Hana and stay few nights at Lana'i  at Four Seasons The Lodge at Koele and fly out to HNL.  They are having a special of $345 per night with 3rd night free... ~ $230 per nights (3 nights).  Anyone been to Lana'i.  Is there enough things to do for 3 nights?   Do I need a car?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2009)

Lana'i is very quiet, but upscale.  They have a world class golf course, great snorkeling in their protected bay, which is a marine preserve, and we've taken a private SUV tour there that was great:

This last trip, we did a private, 4WD island tour, and if you mostly want to see the island, it's excellent.  We took the ferry over and we met at the dock by our guide.  We even saw TWO monk seals together, lounging on the beach - very rare to see 2 together!  After our guided tour we had lunch (on our own) at the Four Season's Hotel where we watched dolphins playing in the bay and then we walked a short distance down to the beach where we snorkeled.  We had our choice of 3 after noon ferries to take back to Maui.
http://www.go-lanai.com/reservation...ge_size=1&current_page=1&actkey=596&catkey=29

If you haven't been to Molokai, off the island of Maui, that would also be a great 3-day trip with lots to see.


----------



## taffy19 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would say no but everyone is different. Why don't you stay in Wailea or on Ka'anapali Beach in Lahaina? Ka'anapali Beach has timeshares but Wailea has not but they have very nice hotels.  A drive to Hana is possible in one day but you need to start early. Many tourists do this but you can't do much hiking and long stops on your way.

PS. I agree with Denise on Molokai but it depends if you like nature and not being entertained or go to a variety of restaurants, etc. because there aren't any.


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 5, 2009)

I liked Lanai very much. Whether there is enough to do for 3 days depends on your likes. There's not much civilization there, but you can do some nice hikes, explore the island, and also enjoy the ocean. There are two Four Seasons there - The Lodge at Kele and Manele Bay Hotel. I stayed at the Lodge when it was still run by Starwood. It is a very nice hotel located on the higher part of the island. It looks like an old English lodge and the even serve high tea in the afternoon. The grounds are breathtaking. It is nestled among pine trees and feels more like the English countryside than a tropical island. From there you can take various trails that lead you to the cliffs on the back of the island where there are breathtaking views of Maui and Molokai. You could spend a whole day doing that. You can then also take a bus to Manele Bay nd enjoy the ocean there. You don't have to have a car, but perhaps you can get one for a day and explore the whole island. You can walk from the Lodge to Lanai town and see the couple of blocks that it covers. The only issue with Lanai is that food is expensive and there is little to choose from.

Overall, the island is nice and I would go for the three days you suggest. A bit of triviaP Bill Gates rented the whole island to get married there. It is a very romantic place if you like the quiet and truly getting away from the husle and bustle of civilization, while still staying in high-end accomodations and comfort.


----------



## myip (Jan 5, 2009)

We are staying 1 week in Westin timeshare.  I am trying to add days to it.  I am worry about the length of time to get to Hana - thinking of adding it at the end of the trip prior to go to HNL.  We drove in the Big Island to Volcano on the same day.  My hubby says that is too much of driving and sightseeing.  I am worry that the same issue of going to Hanna.  That is the reason why we want to stay in Hana but the price of hotel is expensive...


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

myip said:


> We are staying 1 week in Westin timeshare.  I am trying to add days to it.  I am worry about the length of time to get to Hana - thinking of adding it at the end of the trip prior to go to HNL.  We drove in the Big Island to Volcano on the same day.  My hubby says that is too much of driving and sightseeing.  I am worry that the same issue of going to Hanna.  That is the reason why we want to stay in Hana but the price of hotel is expensive...



Suggest to go online and look for rentals in Hana other than the pricey hotel.

www.hanamaui.com/lodging.html

We also stayed at the Westing condos then went to hana - Westin gave us a  styrofoam picnic container, they often have these left by guests - just ask Bellhop a few days prior to leaving on the trip

we stayed at Hana Kai - right on ocean, simple but clean-
Oceanfront condominiums (studio, 1 & 2 bedroom) on scenic Hana Bay, with full kitchen and private ocean lanai. Overnight rentals accepted from $185 (senior & Kama'aina discounts available). (800) 346-2772, (808) 248-8426, 8am-5pm daily

Also rented a small bungalow for less, not on ocean but distant view
Josie's Hana
Hawaiian hospitality with lush tropical garden settings. From $100/night. 808-248-8418
One time we did eat dinner at the hotel, another time we cooked dinner (had small children with us)  Went to catholic church sunday morning - beautiful friendly service with real hawaiian music
Much more pleasant to make the drive to hana, stay overnight then drive back next day - after all this is Hawaii and you are on vacation so relax, take it slow and ENJOY!


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 5, 2009)

You might also consider staying at one of the private homes on the road to Hana.  I've always wanted to stay on the Huelo Flower farm, but never have enough time.  

I'd start on the Road to Hana early in the morning (7ish), drive a few hours and then turn around.  There's nothing really in Hana and the road past Hana is blocked again, and once you've seen one waterfall, you've kind of seen them all. 

Then I'd return around 5pm in time to eat dinner at Mama's Fish House (reservations are needed) and then off to a cottage in Huelo. 

http://www.vrbo.com/42497


----------



## daventrina (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hana Charter*



DeniseM said:


> ...you will have to charter a plane.


Here is one of the charter planes waiting to take off as we were landing...






And a shot of the airport...





And our plane parked on the ramp...
(next to Jim Nabors parking spot)







There are somewhat regularly scheduled part 135 charter flights to Hana. You don't have to go and charter a flight on your own. 
Fares on Orbits range rom $108 -  $288 RT   Operated by  Pacific ings and island Air.
It is a nice flight down the coast: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/sets/72157606584106801/
Beats driving; it's good to be a pilot!


----------

